# Pet Store



## Roxum (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a had a dream from childhood to have my very own pet store with mostly fish, and soon that dream will come true. i am going to school for the business aspect but am also learning through person experience and working in a pet store. I want to have displays to educate kids and draw people in. what would you want to see hen you visited you new local pet store?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

mermaids


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Healthy animals. No dogs. No cats.

Maybe some chickens though. I'd like to keep chickens.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

When I was a toddler in Hong Kong, my family won a baby chick at a fair.

Somebody overfed it and it got so fat that one hot day it fell asleep and never woke up.

Other than the fluffy, cute aspect, baby chicks are just mass poop factories that aren't very smart.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck on the pet store idea.

From what I have read, it's lot of hard work, not a lot of money to be made and highly competitive. But that's almost any small business.

THere's a post somewhere on PN about starting your own store: http://www.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.php?threadid=146431

Good luck on that!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I was serious about the mermaid. If you had a woman in a mermaid costume in like a 2000 Gal in the front window with a couple of big cichlids, I'd totally buy stuff there.

Seriously though. Mermaid, minibar, liquor license. Set yourself apart.

Buzzed people are more likely to buy that Frontosa.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd like a couple of chickens for my back yard. Fresh eggs every day!

It's just too bad Toronto frowns on backyard chickens.

Seriously though, the most important thing in a pet store is knowledgeable staff who know how to work with the public and look after their animals.

I also like to see good product knowledge (most of the retail profits are generated from the hardware) and a wide selection of dry goods. Good food selection is important, and I'd like to find a store that sells decent meds - not just the prepackaged and probably expired stuff you usually find.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Westender said:


> I'd like a couple of chickens for my back yard. Fresh eggs every day!
> 
> It's just too bad Toronto frowns on backyard chickens.
> 
> ...


Befriend a pharmacist and make your own. Or your doctor. Either one.

I've needed prescriptions for things like metronidazole before.  

Seriously though-

minibar!!!

When someone comes in and looks at the 10 000$ setup, what do they do? "Ill think about it". And they go home, have a beer, and think about it, and decide.

If you get them the beer AT the store, maybe 3, they'll decide at the store.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am 100% on the no dog and cat thing... I like to see space rented out to adoption area's thou 

PLease take the time to make a decent betta wall... D:

A store with a supply of live foods would be awesome...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> I am 100% on the no dog and cat thing... I like to see space rented out to adoption area's thou
> 
> PLease take the time to make a decent betta wall... D:
> 
> A store with a supply of live foods would be awesome...


Am I seriously the only one who'd spend more if you got me sauced?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Am I seriously the only one who'd spend more if you got me sauced?


I am sure everyone would spend more, that in itself would be the problem, I am sure you would also get a load of "they got me drunk and took my money" complaints from the people that had "one to many" thinking about there purchase. Also you would have a huge responsibilty in allowing people to drink, make a purchase, then leave the store (most likely driving). I myslef love your idea but it would be best kept as the basement bar with a nice aquarium background to ease those troubled minds..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Grey Legion said:


> I am sure everyone would spend more, that in itself would be the problem, I am sure you would also get a load of "they got me drunk and took my money" complaints from the people that had "one to many" thinking about there purchase. Also you would have a huge responsibilty in allowing people to drink, make a purchase, then leave the store (most likely driving). I myslef love your idea but it would be best kept as the basement bar with a nice aquarium background to ease those troubled minds..


 ...

Amsterdam style 'coffee shop' maybe then??


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> I am 100% on the no dog and cat thing... I like to see space rented out to adoption area's thou
> 
> PLease take the time to make a decent betta wall... D:
> 
> A store with a supply of live foods would be awesome...


WONG'S Had bloodworm blackworm daphnia wingless fruit fly baby guppy and some kind of bizarre shrimp type thing of some sort but nobody ever bought anything... now they just have blackworm.

Five bucks used to buy you ten times the amount youd get frozen of bloodworm.
Should've seen the bumblebee gobies go for it- they went so fast you couldnt see them and they'd smash into the worms like a rocket it was crazy


----------



## Roxum (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for all the relplies, more is better!!

this is just research for when i do run it, i am on y way to getting as experienced as possible. and i think i'll add a sei aqauatic reptile section as well, to tie in all the water. bettas are so cool and i want to connect witha breeder to get only the finest and healthiest. live foods are a must and healthier anyway. and for staff i'm sure i can get eagar knowledgeable people. it's going to take a couple years for all this so i continue to learn and save money for the future. how about octopi?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Pet Stores*

Ok heres my rant pet stores suck dont tell me your selling dogs and cats because any way to make money is puppy mills or cat mills. The only people who sell to pet shops just keep breeding their animals and cant get rid of them. Iam talking cats and dogs . I use to work at a pound and Id say 60 percent of the dogs put down came from pet shops please if you want a dog see that price tag in the pet shop if you talk to a breeder they will match it or better.Ok thats my Rant Thanks Pat


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Q: What's the best way to make a small fortune with a pet store?

A: Start out with a large fortune...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Roxum said:


> thanks for all the relplies, more is better!!
> 
> this is just research for when i do run it, i am on y way to getting as experienced as possible. and i think i'll add a sei aqauatic reptile section as well, to tie in all the water. bettas are so cool and i want to connect witha breeder to get only the finest and healthiest. live foods are a must and healthier anyway. and for staff i'm sure i can get eagar knowledgeable people. it's going to take a couple years for all this so i continue to learn and save money for the future. how about octopi?


NOBODY in Toronto is going to want octopi.
If you have a reptile section, have a reptile section, don't half bake it with just some newts or something they wont sell.


----------

